# College Station Agility - Indi pics + vid



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yay, Indi took first place in all three of her runs. We only had one qualifying round to go towards moving into advanced classes, but we only ran three runs. Nice that she placed in all her runs though.  





This was our gamblers run. Gamblers is a game based on point systems in agility. Indi earned a total of 23 pts + the gamble (I don't remember how much that was) To explain it, basically I make up my own course, and when the first buzzer beeps I go to the numbered obstacles which are behind the line and send Indi to work at a distance with me behind the pink line. Well, she did beautifully, except when we came down the a-frame, I meant to front cross towards the spread jump and got in her way, I caused her to knock 1 bar on the spread jump. The spread jump was in the closing sequence (the gamble) which means I basically forfeited my gamble, and was unable to qualify even if she successfully completed the gamble at a distance (a bar is knocked, so to complete the gamble she must still jump the spread) However, no other dogs qualified, meaning everyone did something that messed up their run, so Indi still got first place. I would have rather had a clean run, but whateva, you take what you get. We had a jumpers run before this, which was not clean, she knocked one bar, it was just one of those "bummer" knocks, she barely touched it, but it went down - oh well! The rest of the run was beautiful. Our last run of the day, the standard run, was clean so we got a qualifying round to move up! YAY.  So that was my day with Indi in college station, we had a blast!!



















And this was Preston last night, being regal.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a blast. I can not wait to compete in agility one day with a future aussie! My aussie has a leg problem so he just stays in obedience and service/therapy work. Awesome job with Indi!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

That looks like you guys have so much fun, i wish i could get my little guy to such a good point, *goes out and buys books* 

Congrats on placing looks like the pup has alot of fun and really enjoys the agility


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks like a great time, congrats to you and Indi for placing, She sure was cruising through the course.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yep, she and I had a really great time. Agility trials are one of my faves, I have agility buddies all around to talk to and I get to see other dogs having a blast too. :] It was wonderful.

pandaparade- I'm sorry he has a leg problem, ]: I hope it's nothing progressive! At least he is capable of doing therapy work! I wouldn't dream in my wildest of dreams of being able to do that with Indi! It's hard work!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Congratulations! How fun!


----------

